# rifled gun on a sherman?



## fly boy (May 29, 2008)

ok i was having a conversation about the sherman tank and does it have a rifled 75mm gun and are their other sherman modles not just the vc sherman?


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

I'm no tanker, flyboy but I think most guns were rifled. And there were many different types of Shermans.

Here is an explanation of the term rifling:

"Rifling refers to helix-shaped pattern of grooves and lands that have been formed into the barrel of a firearm. It is the means by which a firearm imparts a spin to a projectile around its long axis, to gyroscopically stabilize it to improve accuracy and stability."

Rifling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Its grooves inside a barrel of a gun that allows the bullet or shell to spin.


----------



## Soren (May 29, 2008)

It was rifled all right, just like every other tank gun at that time. It is only recently that tanks started using smoothbore guns, firing projectiles with fins inducing spin instead of a riflng and generating the gyroscopic stability needed for accuracy.


----------



## fly boy (May 30, 2008)

or ok


----------



## comiso90 (May 30, 2008)

Smoothbore barrels have a much longer lifespan and are cheaper to manufacture.

.


----------



## fly boy (May 30, 2008)

but, with the gun rifled it leaves some spare metal


----------



## Soren (May 30, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Smoothbore barrels have a much longer lifespan and are cheaper to manufacture.
> 
> .



Yup. There are some advantages in terms of velocity gained pr. weight of charge as-well. The British finally seem to understand this and plan to have their Challenger 2 armed with the 120mm Rheinmetall L/55 gun.


----------

